# are you going to buy a launch celebration pack?



## deSPIRIA (Dec 7, 2017)

when the game came out, i bought the one for 99p. i forgot what was in it, there was definitely some leaf tickets, honey and a fish net (maybe fertilizer) but i think that i would have been fine without it. 99p isn't much to spend though, i usually use a pound to buy chocolate or some candy

i'm not thinking of buying any of the celebration packs up right now, but what about you? or have you already spent money on this game on the normal leaf ticket packs?


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 7, 2017)

It's really tempting, but I am trying to play without spending real money.  I am at the point in the game though, where I am out of all the supplies to build anything, however, I know that by just doing the favors constantly I can build it back up.  I just feel that I am not getting as much in return as I was in the beginning, or else the things I am crafting are requiring a lot more supplies than the pieces they had you crafting at the start of the game.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 7, 2017)

I got an app store gift card as a present that I didn’t know what else to do with (since I don’t buy apps and know nobody who does), so I bought the large celebration pack with it, which is pretty overkill, honestly. Wouldn’t have spent a single cent of my own money on this or any other app, though.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 7, 2017)

I wouldn't dare. I'll never spend real life money on something so mediocre.


----------



## Destron (Dec 7, 2017)

Nah, I never spend real money on these games. Now if they beefed up the content and sold it at a single price I would buy it. But I wouldn't pay for what it is now, or spend money on micro transactions. Don't get me wrong, I love the game, but lets be real, its just one big ad for the next mainline version. 

And honestly, I have not had the need to spend money which is a free to play game done right, spending money should be an option not a necessity. There are plenty of people that will do it on their own without forcing everyone. That's evident by all the people on my friend list that had the entire Christmas collection days after it launched. When a game forces me in to a corner to spend, that's when I stop playing.


----------



## Envy (Dec 7, 2017)

Spending money in this game seems to be mainly to speed things up. I can play the patience game, so no need to spend money.


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 7, 2017)

I voted "it's tempting" but now that I think about it for a second, I haven't ever felt tempted to spend real money on this game?? which is surprising honestly
I don't know, I guess I like taking it at a slow pace! I don't really feel any need to rush - it's more of a fun little game to check up on during breaks :>


----------



## Charmed (Dec 8, 2017)

I haven't spent any real money on this game yet and I still have more than 500 leaf tickets. I don't really have the urge to complete the materials. But *we should definitely spend a few dollars to support the game developers*, just a few - doesn't need to be much. I've read that Pocket Camp has more than 15 million players but the game isn't making Nintendo much money. So if we want to keep the game running and have better content in the future, then we should totally support the developers.
So for me, I'll try to buy the large celebration pack sometime soon.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 8, 2017)

Charmed said:


> I haven't spent any real money on this game yet and I still have more than 500 leaf tickets. I don't really have the urge to complete the materials. But *we should definitely spend a few dollars to support the game developers*, just a few - doesn't need to be much. I've read that Pocket Camp has more than 15 million players but the game isn't making Nintendo much money. So if we want to keep the game running and have better content in the future, then we should totally support the developers.
> So for me, I'll try to buy the large celebration pack sometime soon.



I didn't think about this.  I would hate for the game to disappear due to something like this.  I have spent money on app games before, and I felt like I had to in order to progress, which eventually I stopped playing those games because it got ridiculous.  I don't want this game to go down the same path, and I feel that they don't make it necessary to spend money to progress which I like, and definitely want to support.  Definitely food for thought.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

The things in the pack could easily be obtainable with log in bonuses, didnt see the point of it really.

I did but some leaf tickets though


----------



## Daysie (Dec 8, 2017)

I bought the celebration pack small.


----------



## Dede (Dec 8, 2017)

The celebration pack large. I'm not going to use these tickets to speed up crafting or for extra materials however. More like I'm going to save them for more limited edition content in the future. I've spent money on games before and this is nothing compared to some other games. And I'm all for supporting the developers (even though Nintendo is a mega corporation, but hey they have to get their funding from somewhere).


----------



## arbra (Dec 8, 2017)

For now, I have bought the first 3 limited packs.  The way I look at it, if Animal Crossing was released as a game, that is about what I would have paid for the game being new.

Now as to future packs, I will have to wait and see.  As stated before, most of the items you can get from login bonuses, and I do not spend leaf tickets for crafting, so they are just there basically for the limited edition stuff (and expansion for items).

But I know that they have really tried to get people to buy leaf tickets with some of the crazy crafting times and amount of material that some of the items require, but I do think that they underestimated the "no rush to play" that is part of the Animal Crossing world - The game has always been a play at your speed (except for events - which is another story entirely).


----------



## Justin (Dec 8, 2017)

Heads up that there will be New Year's packs near well, the new year. Banners for them were found in the datamine last month and the celebration ones end around then too so it makes sense.

No idea what they will contain besides the obvious tickets, but I could see some of the New Year's event crafting material being a possibility?


----------



## KrayzMallory (Dec 9, 2017)

I haven't spent anything and honestly don't intend to. It seems a bit pointless given the patient Animal Crossing games have instilled over the years. It doesn't hurt that everything is pretty easy to do without a purchase.
Even the Christmas event, which I thought was going to take the full month, hasn't even taken 2 weeks. They've done a good job of making it truly free-to-play unlike so many others out there.


----------

